# Als Pala Schneider oder nicht



## omnolim (1. November 2010)

hi 
ich habe einen VErgelter Pala und wollte wissen ob sich der Beruf Schneider für mich lohnt .
Mein erst beruf ist Verzauberkunst deswegen dachte ich mir dieser beruf is gut weil ich dadurch ja selber Grüne und Blaue Gegenstände erzeugen kann

thx für eure antworten^^


----------



## Dark_Lady (1. November 2010)

dem Pala selber wird Schneiderei nix nutzen - dir selber nur, wenn du Stoffchars hast bzw Schneiderei evtl der einzige Beruf ist, der dir noch fehlt...
Nur wegen den Mats fürs Verzaubern würd ich aber nicht unbedingt Schneider machen, wenn du keine Stoff-Chars sonst hast.


----------



## omnolim (3. November 2010)

welcher beruf währer den gut für mich als pala
ohne andere chars


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. November 2010)

BB+Schmied
BB+Juwe


----------



## omnolim (7. November 2010)

thx ich habe jetzt schmied +bb gemacht


----------



## Kenaga (4. Januar 2011)

Huhu und sorry für das Ausgraben :-P

Also ich habe für meine Blutritterin seit Anfang an Schneiderei und Verzauberkunst.
Ich bin mir im Klaren, dass es nach "Theorycraft-Ansicht" nicht die idealste Kombination ist, die hat nämlich der Moderator weiter oben hingeschrieben.

Trotzdem finde ich hat meine Kombination Vorteile:
- man kann gute Geschäfte mit den Berufen machen
- man braucht keinen Verzauberer für eine Rundumverzauberung anbetteln :-P
- man kann, außerhalb der Instanzen, Sachen selbst entzaubern
- naja, und die offensichtlichen Sachen wie, Ringverzauberung und Rückenproc

Ich mag Proceffekte, auch wenn sie wahrscheinlich nicht mit den Juweliervorteilen mithalten können, aber der Paladin ist zur Zeit sowieso noch ein kleiner Lottospieler und wenn alles gut zusammenpasst, kann er schadenstechnisch so ziemlich alles und jeden davonrennen - für 20 Sekunden^^

MfG Kenaga.


----------



## Shwerkorin (4. Februar 2011)

Also ich hab die Kombi bei meinem Pala und die finde ich zum Leveln der Verzauberung schon OK. Als Pala ist es einfach lustig mit dem Teppich rumzufliegen, sieht man nicht so oft.


----------



## Avolus (5. Februar 2011)

Hatte auch mal 'nen Vergelter mit Schneiderei & VZ.
Ich habe keine Ahnung mehr wieso, weshalb, warum.
Irgendwann auf maxlvl dann gelöscht, da ich gemerkt hatte, dass die Zusammenstellung totaler Ranz war (ja, ich lösche radikal )

Also lieber etwas, was dir auch einen Nutzen bringt (außer der Ring-VZ & den Fäden).

Bergbau/Schmiedekunst
Bergbau/Juwelenschleifen
Kräuterkunde/Inschriftenkunde
Kräuterkunde/Alchemie
usw.

Mache am besten einfach das, was dir liegt und dir voraussichtlich nicht die Lust an dem Char raubt.


----------



## Byte768 (6. Februar 2011)

Schlecht ist Schneiderer auch für Melees nicht, es gibt ein 1000 AP Garn für den Umhang. Außerdem gibts mit dem nächsten Patch auch ein vernünftiges Garn für Heiler und DDs, mehr Intelligenz oder Willenskraft über 15s.
Die hergestellten Items sind größtenteils nutzlos für Plattenträger, zum Entzaubern taugen sie aber immer. Bleibt nur mehr der Vorteil, das man Stoffe im gegensatz zu Erze auch ohne Sammelberuf bekommt, und die Beinverzauberung sehr viel günstiger ist.
Wenn man sonst nichts mit dem Beruf anzustellen weiß, ist er außer zum Gold/Mats beschaffen, wenig nützlich.


----------



## Jackie251 (7. Februar 2011)

@TE 
Lass dir nix einreden, nur weil 150% der Plattenträger mit Schmied+Bergbau rumlaufen muss man nicht in die gleiche Kerbe schlagen.

Das dir selber Schneidern nichts nützen würde ist perfider Blödsinn.
Exclusiv für Schneider gibt es Umhangverzauberungen die http://de.wowhead.com/spell=75178 die natülich sehr nützlich ist. Damit ist der Berufbonus der Kombination Verzaubern/Schneider weit stärker als Schmied/Bergbau für den Vergelter.

Weitere Vorteile gibt es nicht! Denn es gibt keine Nach der Herstellung gebundenen Schmiedeitems. Du kannst also jedwedes Schmiedeitem von einem anderem Schmied herstellen lassen und umgekehrt selber Stoffitems schneidern und verkaufen.

Ansonsten kann man die Berufe tatsächlich vollkommen frei wählen solange es ein Twink ist. Denn 
1) Berufsbonis sind ein sehr kleiner Vorteil auch vollkommen ohne Berufe wäre der Char nicht bedeutend schwächer
2) etwas Gold/Zeit vorausgesetzt lässt sich jeder Beruf relativ günstig skillen. Man kann also auch 2 verarbeitende Berufe ohne Sammelfähigkeit super kombinieren.


----------

